

Swiss journalists keep intelligence chief under surveillance - frik
http://www.woz.ch/1349/gegenspionage/der-ueberwachte-ueberwacher

======
frik
English (Google Translator):
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.woz.ch%2F1349%2Fgegenspionage%2Fder-
ueberwachte-ueberwacher&sandbox=1)

